# Does Anyone Sell On Craigslist?



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

I have sold things on craigslist in the past years. Last week I listed a few items, and had one person email me with a question. I answered right away. Now my inbox is full of porn girls who want to meet me! 

I didn't put my email on the listing but it came through their system. Is there a way to list things there, answer questions and not get those emails from the porn girls? I saw where someone had written on their page about it. But craigslist, takes no responsibility for anything, so no sense complaining to them. I really wanted to sell these things locally. What do you all do?


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

I wonder if you might forward those porn girls to my mailbox. Thanks


----------



## Bandit (Oct 5, 2008)

Some People have all the luck


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

Ripe with porn and African scammers!!!!!


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

I have listed these things on Cheapcycle which is a yahoo group, but don't get anything from them. Except an inbox full of them selling their stuff too. Everyone needs to make money right now. These items are big and not able to be shipped easily, so wanted to just sell them locally (bike trailers). 

Does anyone know of sites that sell local besides eBay? I just can't sell anything there anymore. I am going to look around. Thinking of listing items on my blogs then people can pay through my email address or send a money order. Do you think that would work?


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2012)

I sell on my local Craigslist but have not noticed an increase in e-mail spam as a result of it.

It's the people that answer my ads that annoy and/or amuse me!


----------



## bigmudder77 (Jun 9, 2008)

Yea i got the same thing i delete them if the email name looks fishy i delete it 

Best thing to do is put your number spelled out and kinda miss spell some numbers 

Or put your email address on the page and block the craigslist anonymous email 

Its easy and fast for a spammer to click on stuff then you reply and they get your email address and it feels like so do the rest of the spammers 

Just yesterday i listed something on there and i got 14 emails on it all with attachments hooked to them and none of the names were anything i ever heard of like Shanionim Jercons so they all got deleted


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

Get a better SPAM filter. I use gmail, and it's really good about filtering out most of that junk.


----------



## grandmajo (Mar 25, 2008)

You can sell on craigslist, but you have to be wary about what emails you respond to. A spammer will send you an email and say, "Is the item still available" and that's all they say. Some have gotten a little more sophisticated and add, "Is the condition good, or "What is the condition".

I've went to adding this at the bottom of the listing. If it's still listed, it's still available. It is in good condition (unless my add already describes the condition). Then the one that stops most scammers.....I will not respond to an email unless you include your phone number.

Adding this has dropped the number of scammers from several a day to maybe one or 2 per ad. And those always have the one liner - Is the item still available.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I don't like CL so much anymore. In the past, we have used it a few times, but as time has gone on, it is just not good. It seems like all the people who respond are nuts or hackers.


----------



## jane99 (Aug 22, 2006)

I advertise on Craigslist alot. I put my phone number in
and/or my website. They can then go to my website and
get my email. I also use Gmail which probably blocks a lot
of spam.

I have no problems - hope it helps


----------



## Plow Boy (Jan 1, 2004)

I have a bunch on C L now, and yes I still get the girly things, not as much now that I check their email address.. What I do is, when I get a reply to an ad, I hit reply to that email. If you look at the address and name that came to you... then look at the name and address that you are about to send,,, *If they do not match **and are different,* do not answer or send that reply.
If the name and address that you are about to answer or send match the name and address that came to you then I answer it.
Also I have been checking the box that says don't reply through email, then in the description, the last thing I state is TEXT ONLY then give my number. That's like getting email without all that junk and only the ones interested will text.
I also post on C L outside my area, I do it all over the country with smaller stuff that I can mail. They pay shipping and pay me through Paypal. I don't ship till they pay.. Just like ebay but no fees. Small fee with Paypal.
What I like about the text is I don't have to keep checking the computer. No matter where I am I can read and answer on the ph.

Bill


----------



## Horace Baker (Nov 22, 2004)

I sell on CL. Sure there is spam, but it's still the best thing out there if you want to reach a big local audience, and it's free.


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

We used to do well on Craisglist - I have a few things I'd like to sell on there as well, but for some reason we are having errors and can't list.
As for SPAM, get a free gmail email and use it just for craigslist, instead of your personal one. Other then that, I don't know what you can do to avoid it - kind of comes with craigslist.


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

What about bookoo? I know we just got it where I live. I have a set of old (1901) books I want to sell and possibly a 1967 Kennie... no way ebay will get any more money from me after this last fiasco!


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

grandmajo said:


> You can sell on craigslist, but you have to be wary about what emails you respond to. A spammer will send you an email and say, "Is the item still available" and that's all they say. Some have gotten a little more sophisticated and add, "Is the condition good, or "What is the condition".


That is exactly what I responded to! Porn in my inbox daily.


----------



## Plow Boy (Jan 1, 2004)

Again when you hit reply to those mails, make sure the address you are about to send is the same as the address that came to you before you answer, if the address is different, don't send. I have found if both address is the same it's good.
As I also stated, click the spot on CL to receive no emails then leave a text number. They can't send junk on a text,


----------

